# amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz



## dellenknecht (19. April 2011)

*amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

hallo

kann mir jemand mal genaue angaben darüber machen was ich im bios umstellen muß um meine cpu auf 3,6 - 3,7 ghz übertakten zu können... 

diese guides sind mir zu fachchinesisch... 

wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte..


----------



## quaaaaaak (19. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

den multiplier  oder den fsb
is das einzige um den  tackt zu erhöhen, jedoch sollte man mit den spannungen acht geben!


> OC ist kein Wunschkonzert entweder man gibt der CPU was sie will oder man lässt es!


aber so als info: der multi heißt zumbeispiel beim asus crosshair iv:ratio
wenn du das fachchinesisch nicht kapierst rate ich dir jedoch es zu lassen!


----------



## Vordack (19. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

Ich hab vor kurzem zu genau dem Thema ein Thread hier eröffnet. Meiner läuft jetzt mit 4,0 Ghz.

edit: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 

Geh langsam nach oben mit dem Takt und besonders der Voltage und achte stark auf Deine Temperatur. Meiner läuft jetzt unter laßt mit 55 Grad. Mehr als 60 würde ich nicht machen da die Haltbarkeit sich mMn dann reduziert.

Alles auf eigene Gefahr   



> wenn du das fachchinesisch nicht kapierst rate ich dir jedoch es zu lassen!


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

An sich gibt es da nicht viel Fachchinesisch - Du musst lediglich in Deinem BIOS dann den passenden Punkt finden, also zB wenn Du etwas Namens "Multiplikator" verstellen willst, musst Du halt im BIOS bzw. Mainboardhandbuch suchen, wo dieser Menüpunkt sich befindet. Es kann natürlich auch vorkommen, dass ein Board nur wenig oder gar keine Übertaktungsoptionen bietet, dann kann man nix machen.


Beim AM3 ist das ganze sogar relativ einfach - früher musste man noch gleichzeitig auf RAM, FSB, FSB:RAM-Ratio usw. achten.


Wichtig ist halt vor allem: kleine Schritte machen. Nicht den Multi direkt um 5 erhöhen, sondern nur in kleinen Schritten.


----------



## dellenknecht (22. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

was heißt kleine schritte.?

könntest du mir dabei unter die arme greifen bevor ich da was kaputt mache.?


----------



## chbdiablo (22. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

Wenn du den PC startest, gehst du ins BIOS - dazu musst du normalerweise ganz am Anfang eine bestimme Taste drücken, meistens ENTF, wird auch kurz am Bildschirm angezeigt (noch vor dem Windows Startbildschirm, also dort wo die ganzen PC Informationen angezeigt werden).
Im BIOS navigierst du dann mit den Pfeiltasten ein bisschen rum, da jedes BIOS ein bisschen anders ist, empfehle ich dir einen Blick ins Handbuch zu werfen. Auf jeden Fall musst du zu den CPU Einstellungen, dort wird dann stehen dass der Multiplikator auf 16 (oder wahrscheinlicher auf AUTO) steht, dort stellst du dann entweder direkt auf 17 oder zuerst auf manuell und dann auf 17. Also immer um 1 höher stellen und dann erstmal testen, nicht direkt auf 20 springen


----------



## dellenknecht (22. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

ja habe alles gefunden ist das CPU-NB Multiplier.? wenn ja geht der bei mir nur bis 16..


----------



## dellenknecht (22. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

so habe jetzt AI Tuning auf manual gestellt... jetzt könnte ich z.b. den cpu multiplier umstellen...


----------



## dellenknecht (22. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

und ich soll jetzt den cpu multiplier auf 17 stellen speichern und denn rechner normal starten.. dann neustarten wieder ins bios und den auf 20 stellen oder wie.?


----------



## chbdiablo (22. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

Nein. Auf 17 stellen, den PC neustarten und dann erstmal eine Weile normal benutzen, mit Spielen oder Testprogrammen auslasten um zu sehen, ob der PC auch mit Übertaktung fehlerfrei läuft.


----------



## dellenknecht (22. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

ok danke ich teste es mal aus..


----------



## dellenknecht (22. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

so habe den jetzt auf 18 gestellt und er läuft jetzt auf 3.6 ghz... danke nochmal an euch...


----------



## Vordack (23. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*



dellenknecht schrieb:


> was heißt kleine schritte.?
> 
> könntest du mir dabei unter die arme greifen bevor ich da was kaputt mache.?



Hast 'Du überhaupt den Link durchgelesen den ich Dir gepostet habe? Da wurde mir nämlich all das beschrieben...


----------



## dellenknecht (24. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

ja habe den link gelesen aber habe da nicht so ganz durchgesehen.. und bevor ich was falsches mache frage ich lieber nochmal... aber trotzdem danke für deine hilfe..


----------



## Vordack (24. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

Hast Du denn "erste" Erfolge zu melden?


----------



## dellenknecht (24. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

ja ich habe den multiplikator von 16 auf 17 und von 17 auf 18 gestellt... läuft jetzt auf 3616,13 ghz...

würde es dir gerne mit nem bildchen zeigen aber beim upload zeigt der mir hier die ganze zeit fehler beim hochladen 500...


----------



## Vordack (24. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

Ich habe so ein CPU Temp Tool benutzt um sicher zu gehen dass die Temp. unter 60 Grad bleibt. Dann bin ich einfach mit dem Multi immer weiter nach oben (in Schritten) bis es nicht mehr lief bzw. abstürzte bzw. instabil wurde. Dann hab ich die CPU Voltage um einen Schritt erhöht und habs mit dem Multi wo es davor abstürzte nochmal probiert. Wenn es immer noch nicht geht die Voltage noch nen Tick erhöhen und nochmal probieren.

Die Endvoltage die ich bei 4000 MHZ nutze ich 5,575 Volt. Ob Du höher gehen willst... ich würde es wohl eher nicht^^


----------



## dellenknecht (24. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

was hat das mitdem voltage denn so aufsich.?

die kühlung muß die 4 ghz ja auch mit machen ner...


----------



## Vordack (24. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

Grundsätzlich braucht ein schnellerer CPU mehr Strom.

Du kannst den Multi nach oben takten. Irgendwann läuft die CPU dann aber nicht mehr da sie mehr Strom benötigt, ergo kann man die Spannung erhöhen, was aber mit Vorsicht zu geniessen ist. Dieses erzeugt mehr Wärme. Ausserdem sollte man die Spannung nur geringfügig erhöhen.


----------



## dellenknecht (25. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*

also ich hatte bis jetzt zum glück noch keine probleme... ich lasse ihn auch bei 3,6... ich gehe mal davon aus das ich an dem voltage nix ändern muß oder...


----------



## Vordack (25. April 2011)

*AW: amd phenom II x4 955 übertakten auf 3,6-3,7 ghz*



dellenknecht schrieb:


> also ich hatte bis jetzt zum glück noch keine probleme... ich lasse ihn auch bei 3,6... ich gehe mal davon aus das ich an dem voltage nix ändern muß oder...



Wenn Du ihn jetzt auf 3,6 hast und er stabil läuft ist doch alles in Ordnung^^ Dann musst Du nix an der Voltage ändern


----------

